# Alessio e Natascia di TI si sono lasciati



## fabri47 (17 Agosto 2021)

Brutta notizia, per quanto riguarda *Temptation Island* e l'edizione 2021 conclusasi qualche settimana fa. Gli ex concorrenti *Alessio Tanoni* e *Natascia Zagato*, i quali avevano lasciato la trasmissione di Canale 5 rimanendo insieme, *si sono lasciati*. A dichiararlo, è stato Alessio in una diretta con Ste, suo compagno nel reality e che recentemente si è sposato con Claudia (topic qui Claudia e Ste si sono sposati).


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Brutta notizia, per quanto riguarda *Temptation Island* e l'edizione 2021 conclusasi qualche settimana fa. Gli ex concorrenti *Alessio Tanoni* e *Natascia Zagato*, i quali avevano lasciato la trasmissione di Canale 5 rimanendo insieme, *si sono lasciati*. A dichiararlo, è stato Alessio in una diretta con Ste, suo compagno nel reality e che recentemente si è sposato con Claudia (topic qui Claudia e Ste si sono sposati).



Bruttissima ma supereremo anche questa. Nel frattempo ti mando un grande abbraccio virtuale amico rossonero.


----------



## Vinx90 (17 Agosto 2021)

Giusto per pura curiosità, nessuna polemica, ma il senso di riportare su un forum del Milan certe “notizie”?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Brutta notizia, per quanto riguarda *Temptation Island* e l'edizione 2021 conclusasi qualche settimana fa. Gli ex concorrenti *Alessio Tanoni* e *Natascia Zagato*, i quali avevano lasciato la trasmissione di Canale 5 rimanendo insieme, *si sono lasciati*. A dichiararlo, è stato Alessio in una diretta con Ste, suo compagno nel reality e che recentemente si è sposato con Claudia (topic qui Claudia e Ste si sono sposati).


Mado che trash!


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Brutta notizia, per quanto riguarda *Temptation Island* e l'edizione 2021 conclusasi qualche settimana fa. Gli ex concorrenti *Alessio Tanoni* e *Natascia Zagato*, i quali avevano lasciato la trasmissione di Canale 5 rimanendo insieme, *si sono lasciati*. A dichiararlo, è stato Alessio in una diretta con Ste, suo compagno nel reality e che recentemente si è sposato con Claudia (topic qui Claudia e Ste si sono sposati).


Sarà difficile dormire stanotte....


----------



## fabri47 (17 Agosto 2021)

Vinx90 ha scritto:


> Giusto per pura curiosità, nessuna polemica, ma il senso di riportare su un forum del Milan certe “notizie”?


La notizia è nella sezione "Arte, Cultura e SPETTACOLO" che si trova nella categoria "Non solo calcio". Poi Temptation Island è uno degli argomenti clou, infatti anche il topic sul reality ha riscosso ottimi consensi di visite e di commento, così come le notizie delle coppie dopo la fine della trasmissione. Spero di essere stato chiaro  .


----------



## fabri47 (17 Agosto 2021)

Uno dei momenti top riguardante la coppia. Devo dire che lui mi sembrava un ragazzo "serio" al confronto, che non c'entrava proprio nulla con lei che lo ha pure sm.....o con l'aneddoto del video *****.


----------



## unbreakable (17 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Brutta notizia, per quanto riguarda *Temptation Island* e l'edizione 2021 conclusasi qualche settimana fa. Gli ex concorrenti *Alessio Tanoni* e *Natascia Zagato*, i quali avevano lasciato la trasmissione di Canale 5 rimanendo insieme, *si sono lasciati*. A dichiararlo, è stato Alessio in una diretta con Ste, suo compagno nel reality e che recentemente si è sposato con Claudia (topic qui Claudia e Ste si sono sposati).


mi vengono in mente la parodie di maidiretv /mai diregol dei tempo ..ogni volta che leggo di sti reality


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Agosto 2021)

ahahah va be dai a me fa ridere leggere i commenti!


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Brutta notizia, per quanto riguarda *Temptation Island* e l'edizione 2021 conclusasi qualche settimana fa. Gli ex concorrenti *Alessio Tanoni* e *Natascia Zagato*, i quali avevano lasciato la trasmissione di Canale 5 rimanendo insieme, *si sono lasciati*. A dichiararlo, è stato Alessio in una diretta con Ste, suo compagno nel reality e che recentemente si è sposato con Claudia (topic qui Claudia e Ste si sono sposati).


Peccato, la specie umana da una loro unione avrebbe goduto solo di un'evoluzione.
Dopo questa tragedia l'estinzione è prossima.
Oggi è un giorno triste.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Brutta notizia, per quanto riguarda *Temptation Island* e l'edizione 2021 conclusasi qualche settimana fa. Gli ex concorrenti *Alessio Tanoni* e *Natascia Zagato*, i quali avevano lasciato la trasmissione di Canale 5 rimanendo insieme, *si sono lasciati*. A dichiararlo, è stato Alessio in una diretta con Ste, suo compagno nel reality e che recentemente si è sposato con Claudia (topic qui Claudia e Ste si sono sposati).



Dal titolo credevo fossero due che si sono conosciuti e fidanzati durante la Terapia Intensiva.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2021)

Perché non cacciano il sex tape?


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Agosto 2021)

Come dicono alcuni miei amici romani : un bel sticazzi non ce lo metti?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Agosto 2021)

C'è un modo per completamente oscurare questa sezione e i titoli dei suoi topic? Solo a trovarmeli davanti mi sale la bile, che siano in questo forum e vengano anche in qualche modo difesi poi, mi fa ancora più ribrezzo


----------



## fabri47 (17 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> C'è un modo per completamente oscurare questa sezione e i titoli dei suoi topic? Solo a trovarmeli davanti mi sale la bile, che siano in questo forum e vengano anche in qualche modo difesi poi, mi fa ancora più ribrezzo


Sei un concorrente di Temptation Island che ha avuto le corna?  . 

Si scherza dai  .

A me la bile sale se perde il Milan, non per queste cose che personalmente mi fanno passare serate spensierate.


----------



## neversayconte (17 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> C'è un modo per completamente oscurare questa sezione e i titoli dei suoi topic? Solo a trovarmeli davanti mi sale la bile, che siano in questo forum e vengano anche in qualche modo difesi poi, mi fa ancora più ribrezzo


togliete queste ****** e rimettete la sezione con le modelle


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2021)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> togliete queste ****** e rimettete la sezione con le modelle


Fosse per fabri ci sarebbero piedi dappertutto.........
Comunque non toccate fabri, è un po' l'Alfonso Signorini del forum.


----------



## Vinx90 (17 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La notizia è nella sezione "Arte, Cultura e SPETTACOLO" che si trova nella categoria "Non solo calcio". Poi Temptation Island è uno degli argomenti clou, infatti anche il topic sul reality ha riscosso ottimi consensi di visite e di commento, così come le notizie delle coppie dopo la fine della trasmissione. Spero di essere stato chiaro  .


Chiarissimo


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fosse per fabri ci sarebbero piedi dappertutto.........
> Comunque non toccate fabri, è un po' l'Alfonso Signorini del forum.



L'Alfonso Signorini?Fabri non te la prendere ma ritiro l'abbraccio.
Famm sta tranquillo pur a me!


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2021)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> togliete queste ****** e rimettete la sezione con le modelle


Sono la più grande vittima della scomparsa dell'album della gnocca sigh


----------



## fabri47 (17 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fosse per fabri ci sarebbero piedi dappertutto.........
> Comunque non toccate fabri, è *un po' l'Alfonso Signorini del forum.*


Direi più l'Andrea Scanzi  (il vero Andrea Scanzi, non lo pseudotuttologo di adesso). 





Volevo dire Solange, ma non mi permetto di paragonarmi ai mostri sacri.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> L'Alfonso Signorini?Fabri non te la prendere ma ritiro l'abbraccio.
> Famm sta tranquillo pur a me!


Guarda che non sono io che mi sono paragonato a Signorini, che quando lo vedo in tv cambio prontamente canale.


----------



## smallball (17 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Peccato, la specie umana da una loro unione avrebbe goduto solo di un'evoluzione.
> Dopo questa tragedia l'estinzione è prossima.
> Oggi è un giorno triste.


Mi hai fatto ribaltare dal ridere


----------

